

Can a Ship Sail Faster Than the Wind? - Adrock
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2010/12/14/can-a-ship-sail-faster-than-the-wind/

======
martinkallstrom
Nowadays the diagonal of a square is not double it's width, but the square
root of two times the width. This article actually seems to be the long-lost
proof that space was curved in thos days!

